# Vegan Baking



## avocadosammich (Aug 21, 2003)

Hi! I live in New York City an cannot find a class for vegan baking. Not even at the Natural Gourmet. Does a class like this exist anywhere in the world?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Rising Tide on Forest Avenue, Glen Cove, NY

They have classes on tofu desserts etc. See if they have what you want!

:bounce:


----------

